# What size saddle would a 13hh-13.2hh pony need?



## petite-girle (7 December 2010)

As title. I have no idea about pony sized saddles. My friend has a 16" on her 14.2hh though so would a 13hh - 13.2hh pony need around a 15"?

I will get a saddler out, I'd just like an idea of size to have a browse at saddles.


----------



## ThePony (7 December 2010)

Your saddler will have a good idea of what to bring, I would just give them a call - they will ask for the info they need to guage what saddles are worth bringing out.


----------



## Munchkin (7 December 2010)

The seat will depend on a combination of the size of the rider's backside and the length of the pony's back. A 13-13.2hh may be long or short backed so the height of the pony doesn't help all that much.

Better to figure out what size seat the rider will need and then see how that fits the pony. Different brands of saddle will allow more room for the rider, therefore if the rider has a big backside and the pony a short back, that is worth bearing in mind!


----------



## 3DE (7 December 2010)

One that fits 

Get your local saddle fitter out and your fit should be perfect


----------



## rara007 (7 December 2010)

Depends on the rider and length of back- In an ideal world with perfectly sized little riders ours (10 roughly in this height range) would have anything from 14.5-17 inch.


----------



## nikicb (7 December 2010)

Ditto all the above re: getting a fitter out.  But as examples, my 11'2" has a 15" and my 13'3" has a 16".  When I first got the 13'3" I stuck the 15" on him to see if it would do before the fitter came out and it looked ridiculously small.  And he is part Arab and fairly short coupled.  The saddle also needs to fit you as well as the pony.


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 December 2010)

Depends on the pony but my 13.2hh welsh x is in a 15inch.

But a proper saddle fitter will know for sure.


----------

